# Word of the Day - Copious



## debodun (Dec 25, 2021)

Copious (adjective) - existing in great abundance; profuse; exuberant.

The blizzard dumped copious amounts of snow on the countryside.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2021)

I have copious amounts of Kleenex at all times due to sinus and allergy problems.


----------



## Jules (Dec 25, 2021)

I have copious amounts of white - snow outside and Kleenex for the same reasons as Ruthanne.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 25, 2021)

Copious serous (clear or pink tinged) drainage from a wound contains protein--the  loss of which further complicates wound healing.  Need to supplement with protein and monitor prealbumin when there's copious drainage.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 25, 2021)

I have copious amounts of toilet paper...just in case ..you know....


----------



## Larry67 (Dec 28, 2021)

If I had known the meaning of copious, I have copious doubt that I would read this thread.


----------

